

Ask HN: What NYC startups should we feature on 5in5NYC - ericskiff

Last week we launched 5in5NYC ( http://5in5nyc.com ) to shine a spotlight on the NYC startup community. Each week we're gathering 5 NYC startups and letting them tell their stories, and then chat amongst themselves.<p>We'd love to focus on the up-and-coming companies that are doing interesting stuff and who don't necessarily have connections or access to open doors at the traditional tech blogs and publications.<p>Mostly, we want to be as helpful as we can - this show is in many ways karmic payback for the many people who've helped us and our companies along the way.<p>So, who should we invite to be on the upcoming episodes?
======
twog
<http://getalbumjacket.com> is an awesome NYC startup, gaining quite a bit of
momentum

~~~
ericskiff
Awesome, I'll check them out, thanks!

------
jnorthrop
<http://jungroup.com> is doing some real cool alternative advertising things.

------
srconstantin
<http://www.knewton.com/>, education platform.

